# Fisher old style plow on MM headgear ??



## snownj (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone tried this before? 

I have an old style Fisher Power Angle plow in great shape, and a Minute Mount plow that has a broken a-frame and a rotted moldboard. I took the a-frame off and it seems pretty close in dimension to the older plow.

Before I start repairing the MM, or attempt to combine the two I figured I'd ask here.


Thanks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

It should fit. I did this with an old Diamond and had to reconfigure the A-Frame, but I do not think you do when going from Fisher to Fisher.
The conversion shows in the link in my signature.
T.J.


----------



## snownj (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks TJ

I remember reading about your conversion. That was some fab work! 
Way beyond my ability, but I do have someone who knows fabrication.

My old plow is late 80s and the MM is an early one, so most of the dimensions seem to match up. We'll give it a try-fit.

-WNJ-


----------



## snownj (Oct 1, 2003)

It fits. No muss no fuss.

Just had to change the hoses over on the angle cylinders.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice. Post some pics of your "conversion".
T.J.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Did the spring for headgear work or did you have to add a cross member


----------



## snownj (Oct 1, 2003)

The spring lined up right over the older plow's crossmember, no modification required.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Still not sure? Ask Fisher http://www.fisherplows.com/default.asp


----------



## snownj (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good. My uncle has an early MMblade on a Speedcast headgear.. Exact opposite of what you have lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snownj;863421 said:


> It fits. No muss no fuss.
> 
> Just had to change the hoses over on the angle cylinders.





WeDoSnowplowing;864481 said:


> Still not sure? Ask Fisher http://www.fisherplows.com/default.asp


Did you read the whole thread?


----------

